# hi



## barky (Oct 29, 2011)

im not new ive just forgotten my old log in pass and username :evil: 
im working on long haired mice at the moment but will be working on tans in next few weeks when i get my new babys oh and asterex aswell


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Whups  What was your old username?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, pm me your old username and email address and ill fix your old account.

Dom


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Where are you based? I ask because I have just started to breed long-hairs.


----------

